# السيفتي في هندسة الاتصالات



## هيثم 07 (30 يونيو 2015)

ايه اهم اجراءات واسس السلامه المطلوبه في مجال هندسة الاتصالات وبالتحديد ال communications wireless وتركيب محطات شبكات الاتصالات والانترنت؟ ارجو الاهتمام


----------

